# Fluval Spec 2.6 gallon as a shrimp tank?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a Fluval spec that measures 10.8" x 8.7" x 11.8" high. Right now I have a betta in it but I have an urge to turn it into a shrimp tank.

The main issue I see is this:










The inlet for the filter in the back of the tank is a series of rather large slits. A small shrimp could easily get sucked through here.

What do I do? I was thinking I could start with fairly large amano shrimp and the size of the slits would never be a problem.

I also was wondering what good upgraded lighting would look like for this tank. I was thinking of a 14W CFL bulb in a desk lamp to replace the puny LED fixture the tank comes with. I was going to plant it with anubias, java fern and java moss.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it possible to put a piece of filter floss/foam behind the slits? this would solve your problem


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Is it possible to put a piece of filter floss/foam behind the slits? this would solve your problem


No doubt it is, the question is how do you secure it in place? I have no idea. MacGyver would know..

I'm just wondering- is this size and dimension tank acceptable for shrimp? All shrimp? Only some shrimp? I've only ever had Amanos and Cherries.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

If you cut it to size then it should just fit in properly without having it do any adjustments.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

put the foam on the outside and suction would hold it. I have only had ghost shrimp but I rarely see them go right to the top where it would be an issue and young shrimp should stay hidden in the bottom where it is safer.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Shrimps would definitely sneak through the slits, best to be safe and try to block it off. Perhaps buy some foam blocks and cut to size to squeeze into the back section.

As for shrimps, 2.6 gal may be pushing it for the more sensitive shrimps, but should be OK for neos, as long as you don't overpopulate.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

cape said:


> Shrimps would definitely sneak through the slits, best to be safe and try to block it off. Perhaps buy some foam blocks and cut to size to squeeze into the back section.
> 
> As for shrimps, 2.6 gal may be pushing it for the more sensitive shrimps, but should be OK for neos, as long as you don't overpopulate.


What are neos?


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Too small. Like raising a dog in a washroom stall and I don't mean the handicap one.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

mistersprinkles said:


> What are neos?


The Neocaridina Heteropoda species is the wild-type invertebrate of the common Red Cherry Shrimp and Yellow Shrimp. Pretty much different color morphs of cherry shrimps, they come in blue, multiple reds, yellow, orange, etc.

As for the 2.6 gal, the main concern for me would be keeping the water parameters stable.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Too small. Like raising a dog in a washroom stall and I don't mean the handicap one.


I would agree. I've tried keeping shrimps in my Dymax IQ3, which is around 2 gallons I believe. I've tried several times and have never had success (as in a breeding population).

To the OP: get a piece of foam and insert it behind the overflow slits. You'll need a properly sized piece so that it will stay in place, and you will need to clean it from time to time.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

So I'm stuck with a betta?


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

I still keep my stance that you can keep limited amount of shrimp in a 2.5 gal. I have read numerous times where people have successfully bred shrimp in 1-2 gal tanks. 

There seems to be a standard rule, 10 shrimps per gallon though with smaller tanks, this number may be slightly lower. Like I have said before, if you can keep parameters stable, I definitely think is doable with no detriment to the shrimps health. It would not surprise me if the bio load produced by your betta is larger than the total of 10 shrimps. This is just my opinion obv, but if you want a few links with people having success keeping these nano tanks, please feel free to pm me. (not sure I can post links from other forums)


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

cape said:


> I still keep my stance that you can keep limited amount of shrimp in a 2.5 gal. I have read numerous times where people have successfully bred shrimp in 1-2 gal tanks.
> 
> There seems to be a standard rule, 10 shrimps per gallon though with smaller tanks, this number may be slightly lower. Like I have said before, if you can keep parameters stable, I definitely think is doable with no detriment to the shrimps health. It would not surprise me if the bio load produced by your betta is larger than the total of 10 shrimps. This is just my opinion obv, but if you want a few links with people having success keeping these nano tanks, please feel free to pm me. (not sure I can post links from other forums)


AFAIK you can post links to anything on GTAA.


----------

